# Depression and next stage in life



## hel10z (Sep 19, 2012)

My wife and I have been been together for 7 years and have been married for over 1.5 years.

We have done everything together. I am 6 years younger than her but am the mature one of us.

The issue that we have is that she is turning 35 soon and I am turning 28. I know her age is playing with her as she is young at heart and wants to travel more and believes if she has kids it will be the end of her life.

We had plans after our last trip that we would try and start a family due to various factors such as age and its the next part / stage of life.

We have traveled all over the world (Europe - Italy, Spain, Greece, France, Portugal, Belgium, Holland, UK and others) - ASIA, USA and many others.

On one of our recent trips on a cruise ship we met the staff and other guests which were very nice and friendly as and we all became friends and facebook friends.

Long story short once back to real life such as work my wife communicated with one of the staff a lot and I was forwarded an email of her feelings towards this person which was really upsetting as she has lost the feeling for me. I am still a great person who has been there for her during her operations, her car accidents but something is missing.

My wife is very loving and opens her heart to everyone and at times I think she gets sucked in as this particular person is nice but after I did some research I found him online and he was on a bad website naming ans shaming. I told her this but she didnt believe it.

The thing is that I love my wife to the point I will support her to the end and I know she has anxiety / anger and some for of depression as she is seeing a psychiatrist.

She said that her feelings towards me changed when I didnt stand up for her when we had a family argument (my sister) as my sister wanted me all to herself and was not accepting of my wife. I told my sister that I LOVE my WIFE so she comes first and she understood that and she wanted to fix things but it cant be fixed in a day or so and she would stand back until my wife was ready, if ever that day came.

Anyway my wife loves me but as a friend at the moment and not in a romantic way and I dont want to lose her and would like any advice if you would be so kind.

I have not told anyone this and I need to get it out there.

Thank you.


----------



## hel10z (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

She's taking you for granted! And she's looking for excuse to pick you apart. Geesh we all make mistakes....and I'm sure you have apologized for any slight she may have felt about the sister arguement. She has to know that despite how it came out your intentions were always loving toward her. Love is a choice. Is she making that choice? Tell her that your marriage is a priority for you and try to spend time together. 
She needs to realize......after a few years love changes from the honeymoon excitement phase to a comfortable, secure phase. She may be confused and not know that.


----------

